# Trail Cam Buck



## loganndhunter (Aug 20, 2009)

This fella has been coming by my stand every morning around 6:15 am... im hoping he stays around for 14 more days!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like something has his attention! 
Very nice buck man! Hope you whack him!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Def hope he hangs around for you. Awesome deer!


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

o yeah great buck, good luck


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

looks like a young deer try to let him walk if it is on private land and pick up his sheds in the spring. but i know it will be tough b/c i have a couple of bucks that are border line too.


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

Look at this one with the big pot belly and a short roman nose and the big briscut up front i only have one pict. of him but is helps to put out a bucket of barley and corn mix just to get them say for a little bit


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Your IR stealth cam takes some great pics!


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

which model cam is that?


----------

